# Non-slip fabric for slippers



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

This fabric has raised rubber dots, is easy to cut, sew or glue to surfaces. Ideal for slippers, pajama feet, placemats, etc. Poly/cotton blend, 15" wide. $7.50/yard. Go to 
http://www.homesew.com/sc/productsearch.cgi?storeid=*1a6f0c47d0269a1c016e7baf28fb52


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Everytime I clicked on the site, it took me right back to this posting.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Can't explain that.
Go to http://www.homesew.com
and enter item number FA1752 in the search field.


----------



## katag1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I can make slippers for the grandkids for Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx. I will be needing some of that.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the site. In the middle of knitting Mukluks for family next xmas and will now non skid them. Thanks


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> Everytime I clicked on the site, it took me right back to this posting.


Me too!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> Everytime I clicked on the site, it took me right back to this posting.


That \'s what it does to me also


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok got it Thanks


----------



## lyndamae (Apr 23, 2012)

I have found at the local craft store that if you pick up fabric puff art paint it gives your already made projects a non slip surface. Just dot the bottom of slippers or socks
and it looks like it was made that way.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Everytime I clicked on the site, it took me right back to this posting.


Ditto.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

unie said:


> LadyBecket said:
> 
> 
> > Everytime I clicked on the site, it took me right back to this posting.
> ...


Can't explain that.
Go to http://www.homesew.com
and enter item number FA1752 in the search field. This did it for me


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> Everytime I clicked on the site, it took me right back to this posting.


This will get you there
Can't explain that.
Go to http://www.homesew.com
and enter item number FA1752 in the search field. This did it for m


----------



## Baker Bear (Mar 3, 2011)

I just use a tube of clear silicone and make zigzags or dots to make them non skid. I used to get that fabric at JoAnns but I can't find it here anymore so I improvised!


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx i picked some up at my fabricville store here at home and is the same thing am gonna put it on the slippers i just made


----------



## colbyzmom (Mar 26, 2011)

I've also used the rolls of rubbery type shelf paper you can get at the $1 store.


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought some non-slip for drawer liners for this purpose as there is no longer a fabric store locally. I put a layer of the fabric under it as there was batting in the sole. I have washed and dried them and i worked really well. Really inexpensive.


----------



## colbyzmom (Mar 26, 2011)

You said that much better than I did, lol



lorraine927 said:


> I bought some non-slip for drawer liners for this purpose as there is no longer a fabric store locally. I put a layer of the fabric under it as there was batting in the sole. I have washed and dried them and i worked really well. Really inexpensive.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Someone recently posted a complaint that the Aunt Maggie's slipper pattern tended to wear out in the front part of the soles too fast. Several people recommended putting some type of fabric on the soles. Wonder how this would work on those. I enjoy knitting those for the local abused women's shelter and hate to think that they wear out really fast and would like to find something that would make them wear longer without being too hard to attach.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Everytime I clicked on the site, it took me right back to this posting.


I got the same.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I just saw on Pinterest where someone made a stencil slightly smaller than the bottom of the slipper and then on the inside of the slipper put cardboard or something solid so they could on the out side bottom of the slipper fill in the stencil with the liquid rubber you can use to make rubber grips on tools. Looked like it worked well.


----------

